# handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?



## Henry1694 (21. November 2011)

*handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

Hallo
handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?


----------



## Ahab (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

Gut...


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

Ja denke auch das das gut ist  
Kommt eben auf die Größe des Bildschirms an..


----------



## Henry1694 (21. November 2011)

4 zoll zu weihnachten wohl ein Google Nexus s 

kann mir jemand was zum nexus s sagen?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

hi,

bin auch gerade auf der suche nach nem handy...
stand zwischen der wahl wave ii oder nexus s. habe mich viel über beide informiert und sind beide fürs geld top geräte. da aber das wave 80 euro günstiger ist und ich noch nicht verdiener bin, habe ich mich fürs wave ii entschieden....

ps: deine arme graka xD


----------



## Cinnayum (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

google nach der Pixeldichte. Alles über 300 ist super. Irgendwo bei 350 macht das menschliche Auge Schluss.

Wichtiger wären Helligkeitswerte oder Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## ile (21. November 2011)

Henry1694 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?



Gut und ausreichend, aber nicht high-end.


----------



## Iceananas (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

Geh doch mal in ein Laden und schau dir selbst ein 4" Gerät mit 800x480 an und entscheide dann ob du zufrieden bist. Ich finde die Auflösung völlig ausreichend, Pixeln sind nur bei genauem hingucken wahrnehmbar.


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

Ich hatte lange einen ipod touch welcher  eine Auflösung von 960x640 pixeln hatte. Auf dem 3.5 zoll display konnte ich die einzelnen pixel nicht mehr erkennen. Jetzt habe ich das sgs 2. Das ist beim surfen zwar mit 4.29 zoll recht übersichtlich aber mit dem htc sensation wär man da glaub ich besser dran was die auflösung anbelangt. Was die benchmarks angeht hat das sgs 2 aber deutlich die nase vorn, eben auch wegen der auflösung weil die cpu und die gpu nicht mehr so viele pixel berechnen müssen. Aber das sensation xe hat da glaub ich aufgohlt. Übrigens verstehe icb dich gut dass du auf die auflösung schaust. D habe ich hinsichtlich des sgs 2 einen fehler gemacht. Hätte lieber auf das galaxy nexus mit 1280x800 pixeln gewartet.


----------



## Henry1694 (21. November 2011)

*AW: handy auflösung 480 x 800 Pixel gut oder ausreichend?*

wieso verstehst du das gut? das nexus s super lcd hat kein 800x480!


----------



## Klarostorix (21. November 2011)

Man darf nicht nur auf die "offizielle" Auflösung schaun, sondern muss noch diverse andere Aspekte im Hinterkopf haben, wie z. B. Pentile-Matrix oder Subpixelanzahl. Das ganze macht die Suche nach dem richtigen Display schon schwer...


----------

